# Layout help?



## gronzo76 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello all,
I am new to model trains and thought that someone here might be able to help. I found a few boxes of my grandfather's lionel trains, track and accessories in my mother's attic. I had the 736 engine reaaired and threw down a small oval under the tree for my 4 year old to play with. My son really enjoyed the trains and I would very much like to make a larger layout for him with the existing items I have. Athere are a few prerequisites for it though.

1) I would like it to be 4X8 or 4X10.
2) I would like to be able to run more than one engine (I think that would make it more fun for him)
3) I would like it to be expandable (If he enjoys it enough I will want to expand it)
4) I would like to use the items I have with minimal purchases right now. If my son and I enjoy it enough together I will not mind making more purchases as he grows and becomes able to handle them.

The inventory list I have now is as follows:
0 gauge 3 rail track
- 19 Full curves (0 31)
- 15 half curves (0 31)
- 20 Full straight
- 5 half Straight
(plus the track on the 4X4 Oval)

-1 No. 020 Crossing (90 degree)
-1 No. 020 X Crossing (45 degree) 
-1 Pair 020 Switches
-3 No 111 Trestle Sets
-1 No 110 Trestle Set
-1 No 321 Trestle Bridge
-4 No 260 illuminated bumpers
-1 UCS Remote Control Track Set
-1 No 252 Automatic Crossing Gate
-1 No 3469 Automatic Dumping Ore Car
-1 No 207 Artificial Coal Bag
-1 No 455 Oil Derrick and pumper
-1 No 145 Automatic gateman
-1 No 195 railyard Flood light with 4 heads
-2 No 195 Light trowers
-1 No 3650 Search Light Extension Car
-1 736 Berkshire Engine with (2) Whistle Tenders

I have been looking at Thor Trains and have found a layout on the building on a budget that is expandable. it has a central oval with a fgiure 8 in the middle and an outside loop. 
I am trying to figure out if I can add a tunnel and use the trestles and bridge with out the figure 8 and maybe get away with less switches 

the layout link is here
http://www.thortrains.net/cheap027c.html

Any help/advice/ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Gregg
I have an inventory list


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

If you have the space go with the bigger table. As you expand, you'll want to use all of that space. Make sure you keep space around the table too so you can reach in to work on it. Also, keep an eye on how high you make the table. You'll want to keep it accessible to your son so he can watch all of the fun. 

You'll need to run a block section or an isolated loop or an entirely separate loop to be able to run more than one train at a time when using the postwar trains. Today, you can find trains that are equipped with command and control systems that would allow you to run multiple trains on one track, but with the older stuff it's more complicated. Once you get this layout up and going with one engine, you can start figuring out workarounds. There are diagrams and we'll be more than happy to give advice. 

Are you trying to build the layout to have an inside oval and outside loop? So you can stick with the 2 switches you have? You might be able to get away with the trestle on the outside loop. You just need to take care and make sure the grade doesn't get too steep for your engine. The 736 can pull up a pretty good grade. It has Magnetraction and is pretty powerful. That's a nice engine to have. Switches for your layout are pretty inexpensive. Hit up a train show in your area, and you might be able to find them for $10 a piece.

You have a great collection of accessories as well. All of that will let you put together a fun set for you guys to play with. 

Let us know how it comes along! It's exciting to see a new layout come together.


----------



## gronzo76 (Jan 2, 2012)

Erken, thanks for the reply. i put a link to a layout I was thinking of. Basically an insde loop connected to an outside (without the figure 8). The switches are very expensive so for now I want to do something with just the 2. I have this thing in my head to make the outside loop use the tressle sets and kinda go over the inside loop and do twice around. I dunno yet. I am hoping to get the New Haven engine from my brother and block the 2 loops so I can use the trainmaster transformer to run them both. 
Thanks for the advice on height. I am thinking of putting casters on the board with a 2X4 frame to with wiring underneath so it can be rolled out the garage and maybe 4 eyebolts with some wire and caribiners to hang it up when not in use.


----------



## gronzo76 (Jan 2, 2012)

I only have the 2 cars to pull right now so I think the grade shouldn't be too much of the problem if I keep it on the 8' foot side and try to stay away from the curves.

Wish i could find the picture of my granfathers layout. i know there is one somewhere. May have to go to my mom's and sift through the old photos.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

We'd love to see photos of your grandfather's layout. 

That's going to be a fun layout to start with. You'll soon find yourself at train shows picking up some more boxes of track to make it even bigger. 

The best place to find things like track and switches is a train show. On ebay they all go for a premium. I've found good 022 switches for $35 / pair all ready to go at a show.

You should be good with the grade over 8'. That 736 is pretty powerful, so pulling those two cars isn't going to be an issue. One other recommendation . . . build a guardrail around the layout. I learned this the hard way. If the engine does jump the rails it really, really sucks to see it go flying and hit the concrete floor. Here's a photo of the layout I was building - you'll see the simple dowel rod guardrail around it:



















I have a 2026 engine that took that leap and lost an emerald marker light, eunit and a bent rod. It's worth a little extra time to make sure it all stays on top of the table.


----------



## gronzo76 (Jan 2, 2012)

Great advice. I will definetly consider it. I am really thinkg that for now it shoul dbe a 1X2 frame with a board on top so it can sit on the floor with the wiring tucked under and stuck out some holes in the framing. this would make it easier to put away and I think legs can be added later. i think the guardrail is still an excellent idea though even a few inches can play havoc on a family heirloom that cost quite a bit to have reapaired this year.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, that sounds like a good plan for getting started. I just freshened up a 736 a friend of mine pulled out of the closet where it'd been stored for 20 years. That's a really nice engine, and a great heirloom.


----------

